# Goeie Bl!ks!m...This juice is awesome.



## Slash_DJ (9/3/17)

Been Looking for a unique flavor and this is it...
If I take a big hit and close my eyes for a second it reminds me of our Sunday lunches as a kid.
For dessert was blueberry ice cream...And this is such a unique taste it takes me back 25 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (9/3/17)

Been buying that for quite some time. just wish places had more stock of the 100ml, whenever i check they sold out


----------



## Jus_Joos (9/3/17)

This was my first ADV, wife kept stealing the bottles though, now that she's pregnant I can start buying them again.


----------



## Slash_DJ (9/3/17)

Will definitely get the 100ml next purchase. Thing I've noticed. I vape a lot more with this stuff in.


----------

